# 법



## Jigon

Here's the original statement: "보이지 않는 검이 가장 무서운 법," which translates to "The blade that cannot be seen is the most feared 법."
법, if translated alone, means law but other that that, I don't really understand its meaning in that particular statement.


----------



## Rance

Here 법 is not used to mean "law".



> 법
> 
> 4 (‘-은/는 법이다’ 구성으로 쓰여) *앞말의 동작이나 상태가 당연함을 나타내는 말.*
> 
> 죄를 지으면 누구나 벌을 받는 *법입니다*.
> 달이 차면 해가 기우는 *법이지요*.
> “사람 살 곳은 골골이 다 있는 *법이니* 걱정 마라



I believe above definition is used.
Your sentence can be crudely translated into, " _As a matter of course_, the blade that cannot be seen is the most feared one."


----------



## Environmentalist

The expression '~ㄴ 법이다' can't be translated word by word in English.
It is a way of emphasizing something when you believe it is true and profoundly agreed by a lot of people.
That expression is not used commonly in casual conversations, but it can be easily found in proverbs.
You may sound a bit intellectual if you say like that.


----------



## Jigon

Rance said:


> " _As a matter of course_, the blade that cannot be seen is the most feared one."





Environmentalist said:


> It is a way of emphasizing something when you believe it is true and profoundly agreed by a lot of people.
> You may sound a bit intellectual if you say like that.



I don't think I have enough experience in Korean yet to be able to use tat expression but thanks for the explanation ^^


----------



## Rance

It's generally used with old saying or cliche.
등잔 밑이 어두운 법이다.
주인공은 마지막에 등장하는 법이다.


----------



## 조금만

Rance said:


> It's generally used with old saying or cliche.
> 등잔 밑이 어두운 법이다.
> 주인공은 마지막에 등장하는 법이다.



And for that reason it can often be usefully translated by "They  / people / always say that... (it's always darkest under the lamp etc.)"  It often functions as a way of expressing a bit of commonplace wisdom while (a) admitting it is indeed a commonplace  (b) implying that it's nevertheless true and/or applicable to the situation in question.


----------

